# Stintangeln in der Elbe



## Hot Shrimp (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin , habe da mal eine Frage;+ 
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal Stinte in der Elbe geangelt ? Mir ist da ein Bericht in Erinnerung, dort wurden sie mit einem Heringsvorfach gefangen, wohne zwar direkt am Fluß habe  das aber noch nie ausprobiert ,währe  ja vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert ...gell .Der Hauptzug der Sinte setzt ja erst Anfang  des Jahres ein , also Versuch macht klug...........vielleicht habt Ihr ja Tipps ,zwecks Köder , bei  welcher Tide , und wo man das mal versuchen sollte ??


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Dezember 2003)

@ Hot Shrimp

Mit dem Heringsvorfach liegst Du schon richtig, allerdings ist das kein angeln im herkömmlichen Sinn, sondern "Stintreißen" und bei vielen Anglern verpönnt. Das funktioniert auch nur wenn die Stinte zur Laichzeit ( ca. Anfang März ) die Elbe hochkommen. Die meisten Stinte werden dann in den Buhnenfeldern gerissen, ganz berühmt dafür ist  die Elbe am Stauwerk Geesthacht.
Z.z. kann man Stint zwar auf Wattwurm fangen, es ist aber doch eher ein Glücksfall wenn einer beißt.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## aalkiller (11. Dezember 2003)

also bei uns an der elbe (Brunsbüttel) kann man mit dem heringsvorvach gezielt stint fangen, wobei ich mir das vorfach aus 10ner goldhaken selber baue.  dieses an einer feederrute montiert mit 25g blei. zu erst werden kleine stücke eines mistwurm auf den haken gezogen. dann die ganze montage auswerfen und den köder auf grund anbieten. wenn jetzt ein stint gebissen hat, wird dieser in kleine stücke geschnitten und der mistwurm wird durch stint stücke ersetzt. da fahren die stint voll drauf ab. wenn sie da sind, geht das nun schlag auf schlag. nicht selten hängen  dann 3 oder 4 stint an der angel. Wichtig ist das man sich einen stint für das nächste mal aufbewahrt, dann kann man gleich mit stintfleisch anfangen.
:s 
stint angeln geht bei uns am besten im hafen von neufeld oder freidrichskoog, bei auflaufenden wasser. diese sind mit einem priel mit der elbe verbunden

mfg
aalkiller


----------



## MichaelB (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

@Aalkiller: schön das es auch anders geht und vor allem das mal jemand eine Alternative zum doch eher barbarischen Reißen der Stinte aufzeigt #6 
Genau so werde ich es kommendes Frühjahr mal ausprobieren!

Ob die grad in Altengamme und Geesthacht vorwiegend anzutreffende Ost-Europa-Fraktion dies auch tun würde... ich fürchte mal da wird weiter mit bis zu zehn fest gebundenen Drillingen "geangelt" :v 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2003)

HI,

@aalkiller: Super! Endlich eine Alternative! Abgesehen davon, dass es so 19298x mehr Spaß macht! Ich schließe mich MichaelB an .. das wird gleich ausprobiert im März! 
Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Hot Shrimp (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin ,
@ Aalkiller erst einmal vielen Dank für deine wirklich tollen Tipps , da steht dem lecker Stintessen( Stinte in Roggenmehl gewendet , und in ausgelassen Speck gebraten, dazu ein frischer Gurkensalat mit Senfsahne und ein kühles Blondes Mensch was braucht man mehr !!!!)  fast nichts mehr im Wege , außer die Hauptdarsteller spielen nicht mit.............
Es ist aber auch schön zusehen das es dank des Boards immer eine korrekte und waidgerechte Lösung eines Problems gibt....

Vielen Dank auch an die anderen Autoren für ihre Postings...


----------



## Bonifaz (5. Februar 2004)

Auhh fein da mach ich auch mit. Besonders deshalb, weil ich noch STINTE VOM LETZTEN Jahr eingefroren hab, die kann ich dann anwenden.
Hauptsache die Fischstückchen fallen beim werfen nicht ab. Vielleicht funktioniert das nur von einer kaimauer und nicht vom Strand aus.

Bis zum märz (vielleicht auch schon februar)


----------



## TomKry (6. Februar 2004)

Moin,

meinen gestrigen Informationen nach (vom Berufsfischer an der Elbe bei Geesthacht), könnte es in ca. zwei Wochen soweit sein mit den Stinten. Wenn Aalkillers Methode funktioniert, dann wäre das auch für mich interessant. Die osteuropäische Methode überlasse ich doch lieber anderen.

Gruß


----------



## aalkiller (7. Februar 2004)

*Bilder*

Hier mal ein Bild von der Montage.
Grundangeln mit einer Feederrute.


----------



## aalkiller (7. Februar 2004)

*Bild*

10ner Goldhaken mit Stintfleisch.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Aalkiller: thanx for the pix, jetzt kann man nichts mehr verkehrt machen :m 

@TomKry: letztes Jahr waren die Stinte nach dem biestigen Winter in der ersten Märzwoche voll da, dann sollte es dies Jahr schon etwas früher soweit sein....:z 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: na da http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2004/01/15/251387.html schaust her


----------



## TomKry (7. Februar 2004)

Na dann kommt das hin mit ca. zwei Wochen in Geesthacht, wenn die Stinte zur Zeit in Brunsbüttel sind. Hatte mit einem Kollegen von Fischer Grube geklönt.

Heute beim Zanderangeln habe ich noch keine gesehen. 

Gruß


----------



## wulfy3 (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
auf Stinte angeln hätte ich auch Lust, aber wie schaut das aus mit der Begrenzung auf 1 Anbissstelle je Angel ? Oder gibt es da eine Ausnahme für`s Stintangeln ???


----------



## MichaelB (10. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Wulfy3: da sagst Du was.... eigentlich sollte es für Stinte keine Ausnahme geben, wieso auch? 
In den öffentlichen Gewässern ist es aber so, daß entweder zwei Angeln mit je einem Haken, oder eine Angel mit zwei Haken erlaubt sind, das würde zumindest eine Doppelhakenmontage legal sein lassen.
Andererseits glaube ich mal, daß das richtige Angeln auf Stinte bislang nicht so verbreitet ist, also die armen Fische eher gerissen werden und deshalb... nee, auch Blödsinn, wieso sollte das dann anders angesehen werden?
Aber man kann sich ja mal den Spaß machen und übernächste Woche oder so einen Schergen nach Altengamme oder Geesthacht schicken "Da angeln viele Leutz ohne Schein, aber dafür mit zu vielen Haken"  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2004)

Also in der Unterweser wird zu 100 % mit der Senke dem Stind nachgestellt


----------



## Piwi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

Hallo,
sind die genannten Bereiche (Neufeld, Friedrichskoog, Altengamme, Geesthacht) überall freies Gewässer, wo der Jahresfischereischein genügt, oder ist noch ein besonderer Erlaubnisschein erforderlich?

MfG
Piwi


----------



## Olinger-HH (1. März 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

Moin,

mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte mit der Paternoster-Stint-Methode, die hier im Thread vorgeschlagen wurde (Immerhin ist der Thread ja schon von 2003)?

Wie sieht es mit guten Stellen in Hamburg aus? Habe hier was von Finkenwerder gelesen...

Danke im voraus für Tipps, werde es dann in den nächsten Wochen mal probieren schließlich sind dann Ferien und die Stinte sollen ja auch ganz gut schmecken...

Gruß Olinger


----------



## Olinger-HH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*



Olinger-HH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> ...



Moin,

hat keiner nen Tipp?

Muss ich wohl so mein Glück versuchen...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan6 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120185  :m


----------



## Olinger-HH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120185  :m



Hmm, danke nur bin nun in etwa genau so schlau wie vorher. Weiteres da im Thread.

Gruß


----------



## H2Ofreund (4. März 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

Habe mich gerade mal auf dieser Seite umgesehen: http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Bilder/staustufe/stauwerk.htm

Mich stört allerdings dieser Satz: "Um hier zu Angeln benötigt man eine Fischereiprüfung und gültigem Fischereischein. Hinzu kommt eine Angelerlaubnis für die Elbe. *Seit 2004 bekommt der Angler die Elbe-Angelerlaubnis nur, indem er in einem der örtlichen Angelvereine eintritt.* Mehrmals in der Woche werden hier Kontrollen durchgeführt und Fischwilderei knallhart angezeigt. Erlaubt ist das Angeln mit Systemen die nicht mehr als 3 Haken aufweisen."

Muß man da wirklich zwingend in einem regionalen Angelverein Mitglied sein? Für 2,50 Euro Tageskarte hätte ich es ja mal versucht aber wenn man Tote aufstehen lassen muß, um da zu angeln...|abgelehn


----------



## Stefan6 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*



H2Ofreund schrieb:


> Habe mich gerade mal auf dieser Seite umgesehen: http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Bilder/staustufe/stauwerk.htm
> 
> Mich stört allerdings dieser Satz: "Um hier zu Angeln benötigt man eine Fischereiprüfung und gültigem Fischereischein. Hinzu kommt eine Angelerlaubnis für die Elbe. *Seit 2004 bekommt der Angler die Elbe-Angelerlaubnis nur, indem er in einem der örtlichen Angelvereine eintritt.* Mehrmals in der Woche werden hier Kontrollen durchgeführt und Fischwilderei knallhart angezeigt. Erlaubt ist das Angeln mit Systemen die nicht mehr als 3 Haken aufweisen."
> 
> Muß man da wirklich zwingend in einem regionalen Angelverein Mitglied sein? Für 2,50 Euro Tageskarte hätte ich es ja mal versucht aber wenn man Tote aufstehen lassen muß, um da zu angeln...|abgelehn


Für Altengamme bekommste Tageskarten  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1941747&postcount=42 #h


----------



## EL-60 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

Guten Abend,

ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zum Angeln von Stintfischen in der Elbe.

1. Darf man diese vom Boot aus angeln?
2. Benötigt man eine Tageskarte oder Wochenkarte?
3. Wenn ja, wo kann man diese beantragen?

Schon mal vielen Dank.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## chrisfish (2. März 2012)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

Moin Zusammen,

weiß von euch jemand wie weit ist der Stint schon die Elbe hoch ist?
Kann man sie oberhalb der Fischtreppe Geesthacht auch noch fangen?
Durch die Fischtreppe ziehen sie ja, mich würde mal interessieren wie weit sie hoch kommen.

Dank und Gruß
Christian


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. März 2012)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*

stint ist da. weiss einer ob wir im bereich stade buxtehude auch auf stint gehen können ?


----------



## Gondoschir (3. März 2012)

*AW: Stintangeln in der Elbe*



chrisfish schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> weiß von euch jemand wie weit ist der Stint schon die Elbe hoch ist?
> Kann man sie oberhalb der Fischtreppe Geesthacht auch noch fangen?
> ...



Wenn Du in Höhe Geesthacht auf Stint willst, dann trifft das da zu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1962047&postcount=21


----------

